# 2001 Cabrio immobilizer info needed



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

Anyone have information about the immobilizer for a 2001 Cabrio?
I'm looking for the wiring diagram.
For those not in the know, the 2001 Cabrio uses an immobilizer, but 
unlike the A4 bodied cars, it's a "black box" and not in the speedo cluster.
Where is the key reader located? Down beside the steering lock?
It's not part of the lock cylinder, according to etka.
Does the Cabrio use the fancy A4 style key or the older style?
-Dave


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: 2001 Cabrio immobilizer info needed (MrDave)*

I've got the circuit diagram for the "black box". As far as I know, the key reader is on the column just like the other '01 VWs.
You have to be careful about which version of IMMO you have. Appraently there is IMMO I & IMMO II. I'm not sure which one is used on the Cabrio, so, depending on what your engine is from the Cabrio box may not work.


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: 2001 Cabrio immobilizer info needed (MrDave)*

Oh, this is a tough one. I wouldn't replace the cluster or the ecu, as you'll need assiatance from VW for recoding. As far as I gathered from training I attended, the immobilizer is loctaed in the cluster, and the "antenna" for the key is located in the proximity of the ignition cylinder. Unfortunately the training I received for this system was mostly in what vehicles used this system, when the codes were needed, and inputing/coding with the VAG 5051.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 2001 Cabrio immobilizer info needed (1.8TsyncroB3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've got the circuit diagram for the "black box". As far as I know, the key reader is on the column just like the other '01 VWs.
You have to be careful about which version of IMMO you have. Appraently there is IMMO I & IMMO II. I'm not sure which one is used on the Cabrio, so, depending on what your engine is from the Cabrio box may not work.[HR][/HR]​Actually, the 2002s are currently running IMMO III, for the A4s anyway. 
Not sure about the Cabrios.
I'm currently unsure about what IMMO units work with what ECUs.
I know that an IMMO III cluster can work in an IMMO 2 car.
The engine I'm looking at dates back to May 1999 for the ECU, so I'd assume
that that would be IMMO 2.
According to ETKA, the 2001 Cabrio uses the same steering lock housing as 
the cars going back to 1989, but uses the new sidewinder style key,
and has the reader coil for the IMMO as a seperate unit, I'd assume it would
be located in the column to be close to the key.
Would it be possible to get a copy of these wiring schematics?
A quick scan and post, or scan and email?
1.8T syncro passat? Cool. 
What did you do to overcome the IMMO system? 
-Dave


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: 2001 Cabrio immobilizer info needed (MrDave)*

Right, I forgot about IMMO III. It's been a while since I've dug around looking at this stuff. I should refresh my memory, since I'll be working on my wiring harness and stuff next week.
Fortunately for me, My 1.8T came from an early '99 NB which doesn't have the IMMO. I am also working on a TDI swap into a '92 Golf. This engine came from a 2000 Jetta, so I'm faced with the IMMO issues on that one. Both projects are similar enough that when I overcome an issue on one, it helps on the other. I intend to use the Cabrio Immo box to get the TDI up and running.
I'll e-mail you the circuit diagrams.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 2001 Cabrio immobilizer info needed (MrDave)*

Ok, so I'll answer my own questions:
The 2001 Cabrio has immobilizer 3 beginning with VIN number
3VWDC21V91M804288, according to http://mach.mach-nine.com/gti/vwtechcontent/vw/techtips.htm 
The ignition key switch from a 2002 cabrio fits into the steering locks going back
to at least 1982 (fit in my 1982 pickup)
The 2002 cabrio uses the same sidewinder change-code keys as the Mk3 
Jettas and Golfs (according to ETKA <== same numbers).
The coil/pickup for the key is in the black ring that fits around the end of the ignition key switch.
Dealers often use the Cabrio's coil/pickup ring to bury a key behind the dash to 
make a car starter work.
It is cheaper to purchase a Cabrio reader coil ($40 CDN) and a Cabrio ignition
with key ($95CDN) than it is to buy the keyswitch and key from a Mk4 G/J
($160CDN). The Mk4 switch has the reader coil built in.
-Dave <== sharing the wealth


----------

